# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Προσάραξη του Hoegh Osaka στο  Southampton

## SteliosK

_80047418_80047417.jpg 1959955_894327260600473_254521117503909683_n.jpg 10003423_894327263933806_326520210974678259_n.jpg 10906015_894327267267139_1927152196160345062_n.jpg
*photo:shipwrecklog.com
*
Άλλο ένα έτος που δεν μπήκε καλά για τη ναυτιλία, εκτός από το *ναυάγιο του τσιμεντάδικου Cemfjord* και την *αεροπορική επίθεση στο Ελληνικό δεξαμενόπλοιο* που μάθαμε σήμερα είχαμε 
και την *προσάραξη του αυτοκινητάδικου Hoegh Osaka* στο Southampton.
Στο σημείο βρίσκονται 4 ρυμουλκά αλλά η διαδικασία αποκόλλησης δεν ήταν επιτυχής.Θα γίνει ακόμη μία προσπάθεια  όταν η παλίρροια θα είναι υψηλή(πλημμυρίδα).
Το βαπόρι είναι φορτωμένο περίπου με 1400 οχήματα ενώ τα καυσιμά του είναι 500 τόνοι πετρελαίου.Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί ρύπανση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βίντεο από τη διάσωση από το Royal National Lifeboat Institute


Και τα 24 μέλη του πληρώματος ειναι ασφαλή

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως δεν μπήκε καλά το νέο έτος για τη Ναυτιλία με όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί. 
Το μόνο παρήγορο είναι ότι σε αυτό το πλοίο δεν είχαμε νεκρούς. 
Ας δούμε το HOEGH OSAKA όταν στις 29-03-2012 είχε έλθει στην Ελλάδα και έβγαινε από το ΝΜΔ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. 

HOEGH OSAKA 01 29-03-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολλές φωτογραφίες (και σε καλή ανάλυση) του μπαταρισμένου πλοίου στο shipspotting.com

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...192&viewtype=1

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει κάτσει στα ρηχά της αμμούδας του Bramble  στο στίγμα 50° 47,2' Β 001° 18,33' Δ  που βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω χάρτη σημειωμένο με κόκκινο. Τα νερά εκεί έχουν βάθος γύρω στα έξι μέτρα αλλά η μαρέα ανεβάινει μέχρι και τέσσερα μέτρα.
Solent.jpg

Έβγαινε από το κανάλι Thorn (Thorn Channel) και είχε περάσει την δυτική τεταρτοκυκλική σημαδούρα* W Bramble και εστριβε να πάρει ανατολική πορεία πριν πέσει έξω.

Ας δούμε και μια αποψινή φωτογραφία
10403124_777433628994441_2592697976150261741_n-1.jpgΠηγή


***
Cardinal_Mark_W.gif

----------


## Apostolos

Κλασσικό παράδειγμα ανθρώπινου λάθους. Όλα δείχνουν κακή τήρηση του voyage plan και κακός προσδιορισμός της θέσης του πλοίου. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι σε τέτοια νερά είναι ο Πλοίαρχος επικεφαλής τότε το λάθος προέρχεται από κακή λειτουργία της ομάδας γέφυρας...

----------


## SteliosK

Μέσω του AIS και γεωδυναμικών 3D η εταιρεία SRTmarine technology μας παρουσιάζει σε προσομοίωση το πως προσάραξε το βαπόρι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν έγινε όπως στην προσομοίωση στο βίντεο πρέπει αν τον έχτισε ο καιρός και τον έβγαλε στα ρηχά.

Τι έχουν ξεκολλήσει το βαπόρι και είναι με κλίση στη ράδα όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* εχτές  ξέσυρε η άγκυρα για καμιά εκατοστή μέτρα με 72 κόμβους αέρα όπως μέτρησε το Queen Mary 2 που έμπαινε στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* από 48° κλίση που ειχε το βαπόρι αρχικά, με τις αντλήσεις σήμερα το πρωί είχε 25° κλίση. Αντλούν ακόμη νερά μέχρι η κλίση να φτάσει στις 15°~20° για να ανέβουθν οι εμπειρογνώμονες για τη διερέυνηση και κάποια μέλη του πληρώματος . Αύριο είναι προγραμματισμένο να δέσει στο ντόκο στο Soutampton. Η επειχείρηση θα διαρκέσει περίπου 4 ώρες όπως φάινεται και στον παρακάτω χάρτη, δεν δίνουν ακριβή ώρα γιατί δεν ξέρουν πότε θα είναι έτοιμοι και πότε θα τους βοηθά η μαρέα και την κίνησ από άλλα βαπόρια στο δίαυλο.

HO%2BMap.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

_80454367_80454366.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία από το bbc έχει μειωθεί η κλίση του πλοίου από 25° που είχε χτες σε 5° αφού περισσότερα από 3000 κυβικά νερού έχουν απαντληθεί από το πλοίο.
Το πλοίο σήμερα ρυμουλκήθηκε σε προβλήτα του Southampton από 4 ρυμουλκά, θα παραμείνει δεμένο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η  διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος. 


Χρειάστηκαν 3 ώρες περίιπου για να ρυμουλκηθεί το πλοίο με ασφάλεια.

_80462022_80457815.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

To βαπόρι πλέον δεν έχει κλίση και έτσι ξεκίνησε η εκφόρτωση όπως διαβάσαμε εδώ.Μερικά αυτοκίνητα δεν είχαν ζημιές αλλά είχαν αρκετές ειδικά αυτά που
ήταν στα κατώτερα γκαράζ.




H Rolls-Royce φαίνεται άθικτη σε αντίθεση με τo Range Rover
252F378400000578-2932885-image-m-49_1422619581688.jpg 252F360400000578-2932885-image-a-34_1422619521160.jpg

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες: dailymail.co.uk

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βγήκε το πόρισμα της διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος. Τελικά το αίτιο του ατυχήματος ήταν η κακή φόρτωση. Η ευστάθεια τελικά δεν είναι μόνο για αυτούς που ταξιδεύουν σε μπαλκ κάριερ και γκαζάδικα. Και είναι η απόδειξη πόσο χαζό είναι αυτό που λέγεται "τους υπολογισμούς της ευστάθειας τους κάνει το κομπιούτερ, δεν χρειάζεται να τους ξέρεις". Ο υπολογιαστής θα βγάλει σωστά αποτελέσματα αν του βάλεις σωστά δεδομένα και πρέπει να ξέρεις να αξιολογήσεις τα αποτελέσματα που σου βγάζει. Στο βαπόρι αυτό και λάθος ταβάρη του φορτίου είχαν βάλει (για παράδειγμα το Range Rover ου βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία του Στέλιου παραπάνω το είχαν βάλει να είναι δύο τόνους ενώ ήταν παραπάνω) αλλά και δεν ήξεραν  πόσο μπάλαστ είχαν και το έβαζαν στην τύχη.

 Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το πόρισμα στο συνημμένο αρχείο να δείτε στα παραρτήματά της διερεύνησης *εδώ* ακριβείς υπολογισμούς της ευστάθειας αλλά και όποιος δεν θέλει να τα διαβάσει αυτά μπορεί να δει στο βίντεο παρακάτω μια περιγραφή του ατυχήματος και των αιτίων (τα αίτια είναι από στο 3:00 του βίντεο αλλά πιο πριν ενδιαφέρον αφού δείχνει σκηνές από τη διερεύνηση που θυμίζουν τις σειρές CSI).

----------

